# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Qello kush do ....

## The Clown

Qelloni kush do postoj pas jush dhe ta masim imagjinaten sa e kemi ne nivel.

----------


## The Clown

busavata..........

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

ne koke i re
mbas meje te postoj kush te doje :perqeshje: 
nese niveli eshte 100% ti e ke 0 :pa dhembe:  buf

----------


## The Clown

> ne koke i re
> mbas meje te postoj kush te doje
> nese niveli eshte 100% ti e ke 0 buf


ne kemi nenshkruar marrveshje armpushimi keshtu qe mos me fyej....

Sueda

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

une qe te merem vesh me ty dua fjalor
tetovarja...

----------


## tetovarja87

heheeh......bravo e dije....zemer te pershend.


une mendoj se pas meje do skruaj busavata

----------


## The Clown

per pak ju hyra ne midis...

Izadora

----------


## busavata

hallo The Clown
u vanova pak , me fal....
 ma mer mendja se do te postoj dikush... Sueda ndoshta ...

----------


## BEHARI

sueda po priste trenin!
ka mundesi Bato te vij me pas!

----------


## tetovarja87

ska mundesi se  erdha une  hahha....respekte z.behari


mendoj se pas do vi dikushe i pa dukshem...appear offline ahah

----------


## The Clown

si zakonisht i padashuri i helenes.....


Helen of troy

----------


## BEHARI

pershendetje Tetovare!
appear offline,mund te vi dhe e panjohura!

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

pershendetje tetovare ,kemishe , dhe behari
mbas meje 
sueda ku je me cupe...

----------


## The Clown

busavata


pa dyshim edhe bufi qellon ndonjehere.

----------


## busavata

> pershendetje tetovare ,kemishe , dhe behari
> mbas meje 
> sueda ku je me cupe...



pionere te pershendes se , Sueda nuk po don te lajmrohet ...
i peshendes edhe Tetovaren , Behain , the Clown edhe Serafimin i cili do te lajmrohet .... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## busavata

The Clown bravo se e ke qellue

----------


## The Clown

> pionere te pershendes se , Sueda nuk po don te lajmrohet ...
> i peshendes edhe Tetovaren , Behain , the Clown edhe Serafimin i cili do te lajmrohet ....



serafimi po mastrubon ...nxene eshte


busavata pershendetje...prap bvusavata

----------


## busavata

ma mer mendja se 
r'posa do te lajmrohet se don me dit se qka po ndodh ketu ...

----------


## The Clown

> ma mer mendja se 
> r'posa do te lajmrohet se don me dit se qka po ndodh ketu ...



hahhah e dyta here....tash tetovarja....

----------


## busavata

peter pan do te lajmohet

----------

